# gays and lesbians



## the large d (Dec 18, 2011)

if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm only 'half lesbian' but I don't want to be a man... women are just sexy X3

To be honest, the notion of a gay man and lesbian women getting together is interesting... they could compare and contrast experiences...

But there's a Spirituality, Sexuality and Philosophy forum where the topic might be better appreciated. Why don't you make an introductory post, too?

Well, welcome to RIU anyway x


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2011)

the large d said:


> if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him


So what you're saying is... you wanna get rammed by a lesbian with a strap-on?


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 18, 2011)

Troll Thread.


----------



## Tenner (Dec 18, 2011)

the large d said:


> if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him


You got a pretty logical trail of thought going on but I don`t think sexuality can be judged by logic... Just start applying logic to other sexual desires, you will know what I mean


----------



## Orithil (Dec 18, 2011)

As I understand it, transgender means you want to be the opposite sex, gay just means you like the same equipment as you have...right? I'm a straight guy, but this is how I understand things.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 18, 2011)

the large d said:


> if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him


 let me get this right... you joined a marijuana grow site and this is the first topic that you post and start a thread about?? i don't see any logic in this at all..


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> let me get this right... you joined a marijuana grow site and this is the first topic that you post and start a thread about?? i don't see any logic in this at all..


Troll Logic.

That's why you don't see it.

Who cares how them trolly bastards cogitate anyway?


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 18, 2011)

the large d said:


> if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him


If [not true] and [bull shit], how come [interesting choice of words]? 

If you must know, gay men and women occasionally fuck. Mostly, before they come out, but sometimes after because they have an open mind when it comes to sexuality and gender play. If you actually cared to know any of this, maybe you'd befriend a "gay" or "lesbian" and you would learn this... man.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *racerboy71*
> 
> let me get this right... you joined a marijuana grow site and this is the first topic that you post and start a thread about?? i don't see any logic in this at all..






Johnnyorganic said:


> Troll Logic.
> 
> That's why you don't see it.
> 
> Who cares how them trolly bastards cogitate anyway?



It is not like the guy posted it in a grow forum. This forum is called Talk N Toke ... and not Talk About Toking .... so while the topic is a bit on the twisted side it is not totally trolling.

This thread WAS in Talk N Toke when I wrote the above ... but it was moved.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 18, 2011)

i dont know if its true or not, but my gf sister who is gay says that being gay is not all about sex. 
again, im not sure if its true but thats what she said.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 18, 2011)

I think a lot of gays are gay for the controversey and attention. But what the hell do I know ?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> It is not like the guy posted it in a grow forum. This forum is called Talk N Toke ... and not Talk About Toking .... so while the topic is a bit on the twisted side it is not totally trolling.


It does not really matter where he posted.

It's an eminently stupid original post by a brand new member with one post.

This is a troll thread.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It does not really matter where he posted.
> 
> It's an eminently stupid original post by a brand new member with one post.
> 
> This is a troll thread.



So because it is a new member with only one post that makes it a troll thread? What if it had been someone with 10,000 post who started the thread? Would that then mean it was not a troll thread? What makes a troll thread? Topic? Intent? How long someone has been a member? How many posts they have? 

Maybe the guy thought he found a cool laid back place where interesting open minded people like to discuss almost anything in a polite and rational manner so he asked a question that has been on his mind? 

If anyone in this thread is trolling it is you. If you did not like the topic you didn't have to write anything here. Instead you decided that you have the right to pass judgement on what someone else does and in a rude manner call the topic stupid and the guy who started the thread a troll. 

Are you just homophobic so you don't like such things talked about? Maybe you are battling latent homosexual tendencies and the thread makes you feel uncomfortable about your own sexuality? Maybe it hits to close to home with something you have experimented with and have never come to terms with and the thread causes you to suffer feelings of remorse and guilt? Or maybe it lights a fire under your desires making you want to again do something you have not yet come to terms with since the last time you did it? 

Did you ever consider that maybe the topic isn't stupid to him. Maybe he's just genuinely curious what others think? Maybe he's trying to figure something out about himself and wanted the input of others to see what they think? 

Why don't you cut the guy some slack and stop trolling the thread?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So because it is a new member with only one post that makes it a troll thread? What if it had been someone with 10,000 post who started the thread? Would that then mean it was not a troll thread? What makes a troll thread? Topic? Intent? How long someone has been a member? How many posts they have?
> 
> Maybe the guy thought he found a cool laid back place where interesting open minded people like to discuss almost anything in a polite and rational manner so he asked a question that has been on his mind?
> 
> ...


tl;dr



i'm sure if i were to bring this to the attention of the site admin, he'd find that this was a member who was recently banned. i can think of 2 names off the top of my head in particular.

you wanna bet $10,000 on it?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure if i were to bring this to the attention of the site admin, he'd find that this was a member who was recently banned. i can think of 2 names off the top of my head in particular.
> 
> you wanna bet $10,000 on it?



Maybe it is someone who was recently banned. If you want to go ahead and play forum Nazi and report the thread/member so the site Gestapo can investigate him. 

Or you, and anyone else who has no interest in the thread can stay out of it and of those who might have an interest, if it turns sour they will lose interest and the thread will just die a natural death. 

The only damage I have seen resulting from the thread has been a couple holier than thou types trolling the thread attempting to proclaim what is acceptable and what is not acceptable according to them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Maybe it is someone who was recently banned. If you want to go ahead and play forum Nazi and report the thread/member so the site Gestapo can investigate him.
> 
> Or you, and anyone else who has no interest in the thread can stay out of it and of those who might have an interest, if it turns sour they will lose interest and the thread will just die a natural death.
> 
> The only damage I have seen resulting from the thread has been a couple holier than thou types trolling the thread attempting to proclaim what is acceptable and what is not acceptable according to them.


forum nazi? site gestapo?

apparently, you have not heard of this thing they have on forums called moderators. they are there to make sure immature, trollish drivel like this does not clutter up the site, and that the kiddies that post it are banned.

but in your world of hyperbole and purple prose, we are equivalent to mass murderers. 

but do articulate on how you feel this thread makes any worthwhile contribution to these forums. this promises to be GRAND.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 19, 2011)

So where do we find out who got banned?


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Maybe it is someone who was recently banned. If you want to go ahead and play forum Nazi and report the thread/member so the site Gestapo can investigate him.
> 
> Or you, and anyone else who has no interest in the thread can stay out of it and of those who might have an interest, if it turns sour they will lose interest and the thread will just die a natural death.
> 
> The only damage I have seen resulting from the thread has been a couple holier than thou types trolling the thread attempting to proclaim what is acceptable and what is not acceptable according to them.


Oh *smack* The last site I left was full of Nazis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Oh *smack* The last site I left was full of Nazis.


was is stormfront's website?


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> was is stormfront's website?


Oh hell no ! Were not doing that here I hope.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> forum nazi? site gestapo?
> 
> apparently, you have not heard of this thing they have on forums called moderators. they are there to make sure immature, trollish drivel like this does not clutter up the site, and that the kiddies that post it are banned.



I am very aware of a moderators duties. I have been one several times on grow sites and a little over a year ago when asked to be one here and saying I would. Later though I changed my mind.

But unless a member is being continually rude and abusive there is no reason for any member to be a tattletale and notify a mod and infer that they believe something devious and wrong is going on. Why would someone want to play forum junior G-Man or moderators little helper when there is no cause to? 

I could understand it if this had been one of those threads where someone offers to sell various strains of pot and various types of drugs. Even if those are only troll threads something like that could cause a serious problem for a grow site, so reporting something like that so it could be deleted as quickly as possible would be wise. But unless someone just gets off on ratting people out why bother to report someone or a thread that did not break any rules or guidelines and that was not continually rude and abusive just because you, or someone, might suspect a recently banned member is who started the thread?

You questioned if I knew about mods and what their duties are, but clearly you do not. It is a mods duty to scan threads/messages and know what is going on. If they see something that breaks rules/guidelines or causes them to suspect that possibly a banned member has returned it is their job to see if others higher up the ladder want to investigate and see if it is a formerly banned member. Since this thread was moved it is clear that a mod has been doing their job, at least how they see it, and if they saw no reason to take further action there is no reason why any member should stir the pot and make accusations about a member that are pure assumption and speculation. 





> but in your world of hyperbole and purple prose, we are equivalent to mass murderers.



No. I'd say more like toadying little sycophants more than anything else, like those who attempted to get in good with Nazis by ratting out anyone and everyone without any evidence and at best only wondering if something might possibly being going on. 


> but do articulate on how you feel this thread makes any worthwhile contribution to these forums. this promises to be GRAND.


"These forums?" Unless I missed it this thread is only in this one single forum, and only here because it was moved, so what influence or impact, either positive or negative could it possibly have on any other forum here?

And if a thread had to make a contribution to be acceptable, then a large number of threads on this site would need to be deleted daily since they do not actually contribute anything and are nothing but discussion and the exchanging of opinions on some subject, like the best guitarist or drummer ever, or someone attempting to sell glass pipes they make. Neither, nor anything similar to them, contribute anything of any worth or value to the site. One is a way for people to pass the time telling each other who they think is the best and the other is a way for someone to make money selling their product. 

What contribution is made to the site when about the 2000th thread on should fan leaves be removed or not is started? The very same for and against arguments are made and it always degenerates into an argument. 

What contribution to the site is made when about the 1500th 'this seedbank is better than that seedbank' or 'this breeder is better than that breeder' or 'this strain is better than that strain' threads are started? Again, you see the exact same arguments put forward as in every previous thread like it and again, it always degenerates into an argument.

What great contribution to the site comes from the oh so frequent 'I just placed an order with XYS Seeds, I'm getting (fill in whatever stains you want)' and then we get a daily update on if the order has shown up on the tracking information and where it is and how excited the person is and how they can't wait to get their seeds .. and then we get the big YIPPEE message were we are all told how the beans arrived and what condition they were in, and in some cases how they were packaged. 

Is a thread asking the question, who will beat the Packers greatly contributing to the site?

How in the wide, wide world of sports could any of those very typical, very often seen threads be rightfully defined as contributing to the site or forums? 

Even in threads where an argument could be made that there is a contribution most of what is said is if not totally inaccurate it is at least partially inaccurate. So, how much of a contribution to the site is inaccurate information?

So, just try and tell me just how much a thread has to contribute to the site and or forums for it to be worthy of being started and or remaining?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I am very aware of a moderators duties.


then you should know the signs of an obvious sock puppet account.

derp dee der.



Brick Top said:


> If they see something that breaks rules/guidelines or causes them to suspect that possibly a banned member has returned it is their job to see if others higher up the ladder want to investigate and see if it is a formerly banned member.


thanks for agreeing with me on the entire point i am making.





Brick Top said:


> ...toadying little sycophants ... get in good with Nazis by ratting out anyone and everyone without any evidence


you done with the insults yet?



Brick Top said:


> So, just try and tell me just how much a thread has to contribute to the site and or forums for it to be worthy of being started and or remaining?


a thread asking if you think the packers will win is a sincere question and generates positive traffic to this site.

as far as "how much" a thread has to contribute to be worthy, i'll answer quite simply.

more than this one does.

any other questions?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> then you should know the signs of an obvious sock puppet account.


It is not obvious. It is pure speculation on your part, an assumption that you believe to be valid enough to base an accusation on it. 




> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> 
> You questioned if I knew about mods and what their duties are, but clearly you do not. It is a mods duty to scan threads/messages and know what is going on. If they see something that breaks rules/guidelines or causes them to suspect that possibly a banned member has returned it is their job to see if others higher up the ladder want to investigate and see if it is a formerly banned member.





> thanks for agreeing with me on the entire point i am making.


That was an extremely weak ploy on your part, one that trolls heavily rely on, quoting only a portion of a full statement and then attempt to redefine what was actually said in a way so you can then wrongfully claim it was in agreement with what you said. I was not at all in agreement with you.







> you done with the insults yet?



Hearing the truth about yourself really stings at times, doesn't it? Sometimes the truth might be ugly, but nonetheless it remains the truth. 





> a thread asking if you think the packers will win is a sincere question and generates positive traffic to this site.


So now that you cannot prove a contribution you have changed your position to something generating positive traffic. Nice sidestepping there. 

But what about the other examples I asked about? You totally ignored them, you failed to say so much as one single word about them.

*How about thread about the best guitarist or drummer ever, or someone attempting to sell glass pipes they make. Neither, nor anything similar to them, contribute anything of any worth or value to the site. One is a way for people to pass the time telling each other who they think is the best and the other is a way for someone to make money selling their product. 

What contribution is made to the site when about the 2000th thread on should fan leaves be removed or not is started? The very same for and against arguments are made and it always degenerates into an argument. 

What contribution to the site is made when about the 1500th 'this seedbank is better than that seedbank' or 'this breeder is better than that breeder' or 'this strain is better than that strain' threads are started? Again, you see the exact same arguments put forward as in every previous thread like it and again, it always degenerates into an argument.

What great contribution to the site comes from the oh so frequent 'I just placed an order with XYS Seeds, I'm getting (fill in whatever stains you want)' and then we get a daily update on if the order has shown up on the tracking information and where it is and how excited the person is and how they can't wait to get their seeds .. and then we get the big YIPPEE message were we are all told how the beans arrived and what condition they were in, and in some cases how they were packaged. *

None of those contribute one single iota to the forum and most always degenerate into arguments, so how will you spin arguments into being; "positive traffic to the site" now after painting yourself into a corner on the contribution thing that you were forced to drop that position and think up a new one to attempt to validate your position with? 



> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> 
> So, just try and tell me just how much a thread has to contribute to the site and or forums for it to be worthy of being started and or remaining?





> as far as "how much" a thread has to contribute to be worthy, i'll answer quite simply.
> 
> more than this one does.



Who and what made you the arbiter of worth and value on this site? How and why do you believe that your own personal opinion is more valid, more accurate and more important than others, and to a point where you believe you have the right to proclaim what someone else says unimportant and unworthy of existing?

Remember how I asked if the about 2000th thread on should fan leaves be removed or not could be considered a contribution? After posting my last message and I went to the main page and sure enough there was yet another thread about removing or not removing fan leaves. The exact same points both for and against have been made in it as in the near countless other exact same threads. Now that you abandoned your indefensible argument of something needing to be a contribution to be a worthy topic and switched to if something "generates positive traffic to the site," how is about the 2000th thread on the very same topic with the very same arguments in it generating positive traffic? All that is being generated in worthless repeated traffic. It is generating positive traffic on this site about equal to than of Abbott and Costello's "Who's on First" skit. The same things are being said over and over just like each and every single other time the a thread was started on the same topic. So where is the generation of positive traffic? If there were positive traffic the question would be resolved and laid to rest. 



> any other questions?



Yes. Why do you care what the topic of this thread is? If it is not to your liking no one is holding a gun to your head and forcing you to join in. You have all the control you need and that is the ability to ignore/not join in threads that are not of interest to you or that in your personal opinion are stupid. 

There is no need or reason for you to be a toadying little sycophant troll threatening to report, or reporting, the thread starter based solely on what you imagine might be the case or for you to muck up the thread throwing it totally off topic with your complaints that are based on your own personal opinion and what you imagine might be the case. 

Its members like you that make this site the snake pit that it is. Members like you always believe their own personal opinions and what they imagine makes them better than other members and gives you the right to go on rants like the one you are on in this thread as you try to destroy or have killed/deleted a thread you personally do not like. Your inane feelings of superiority to others and your absurd belief that you should or need to tell others what is acceptable or not acceptable is beyond just being obnoxious. It is detestable, hateful and it is disruptive for the site. Such odious abhorrent behavior insults and upsets others and once that starts it spreads and spreads and spreads making everything worse for everyone.

It's holier than thou members like you who deem themselves to be superior to others, especially to those with a low post count, that keep me asking myself why in God's name do I keep coming back here after each time some galling irritating nettlesome pestiferous member such as yourself gets me so fed up that I never want to even think about this site again, let alone come here.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> It is not obvious. It is pure speculation on your part, an assumption that you believe to be valid enough to base an accusation on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then WHY keep coming back???? I mean, you keep saying this, yet I see YOU come into threads like these and start arguments with people. WHY????? You made a goodbye thread. Yet here you are. You say shit like: "It's holier than thou members like you who deem themselves to be superior to others, especially to those with a low post count, that keep me asking myself why in God's name do I keep coming back here after each time some galling irritating nettlesome pestiferous member such as yourself gets me so fed up that I never want to even think about this site again, let alone come here" yet here you are. Why do you not have the ability to just not post in threads like these? Or walk away from them???? You disappoint me Brick.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Then WHY keep coming back???? I mean, you keep saying this, yet I see YOU come into threads like these and start arguments with people. WHY????? You made a goodbye thread. Yet here you are. You say shit like: "It's holier than thou members like you who deem themselves to be superior to others, especially to those with a low post count, that keep me asking myself why in God's name do I keep coming back here after each time some galling irritating nettlesome pestiferous member such as yourself gets me so fed up that I never want to even think about this site again, let alone come here" yet here you are. Why do you not have the ability to just not post in threads like these? Or walk away from them???? You disappoint me Brick.


the mans main problem is how he comes off with his flaws first... he is ok in moderation..... even though he is a wealth of information threw experiance or copying and pasteing shit not many can digest his attitude long enough to get anything positive outta his long ass boring posts


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the mans main problem is how he comes off with his flaws first... he is ok in moderation..... even though he is a wealth of information threw experiance or copying and pasteing shit not many can digest his attitude long enough to get anything positive outta his long ass boring posts


...........and he's a hypocrite to boot!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

so bricktop, why did you remove all the porn you posted on this thread?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So because it is a new member with only one post that makes it a troll thread? What if it had been someone with 10,000 post who started the thread? Would that then mean it was not a troll thread? What makes a troll thread? Topic? Intent? How long someone has been a member? How many posts they have?
> 
> Maybe the guy thought he found a cool laid back place where interesting open minded people like to discuss almost anything in a polite and rational manner so he asked a question that has been on his mind?
> 
> ...


So much hostility. Why are you getting your thong all wadded up over a troll?

Are you conflicted?

My first post in this thread was in answer to another member.

My second post was in answer to you. This thread is waddling like a duck, swimming like a duck, and quacking like a motherfucking duck. According to you, no ducks here.

Where is the homophobia on my part? Example please. Illuminate me.

Is it even possible to troll a troll thread?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Then WHY keep coming back????



I came back for one reason. I have several people I have been helping in PMs and I felt bad abandoning them. I had no intention of getting involved in threads, but it still happened.





> I mean, you keep saying this, yet I see YOU come into threads like these and start arguments with people. WHY?????


Read back through this thread. I did not start an argument I joined in and it was others who started bitching, pissing and moaning. I asked them why, and their responses were pure holier than thou bullshit and I have a low tolerance level for pure holier than thou bullshit.



> You made a goodbye thread. Yet here you are.



And I said why above. 



> You say shit like: "It's holier than thou members like you who deem themselves to be superior to others, especially to those with a low post count, that keep me asking myself why in God's name do I keep coming back here after each time some galling irritating nettlesome pestiferous member such as yourself gets me so fed up that I never want to even think about this site again, let alone come here" yet here you are. Why do you not have the ability to just not post in threads like these? Or walk away from them????


Reread the thread Doc, I had joined in, as in on topic. When things went south was when the holier than thou thread storm trooper trolls started bitching about someone with a low post count starting a thread with a topic they did not like. I asked them what you asked me, why did they join in if they did not like the thread? Why didn't they stay out of it? Why didn't they just ignore it rather than troll it?




> You disappoint me Brick.


And you have disappointed me. I failed to see where you asked those trolling the thread and who were bitching about how a new member with a low post count starting a thread with a topic they didn't like why they didn't ignore the thread and stay out of it and leave it peaceful for those few of us who were involved and remaining on topic.

I guess in the eyes of an inexperienced inept mod who lacks the aptitude for the position, meaning you of course, their complaining and making accusations about the thread starter based on pure assumption and trolling the thread is totally Kool and the Gang, but when someone, meaning me, asks them why they felt they had the right to deem what topics of threads are worthy and what members are worthy to start threads and why they couldn't just stay out of the thread and let those few who were involved and on topic enjoy it and it it got boring or went sour let it die a natural death, rather than them trolling it, that is what you see as being unacceptable. 

But maybe the reason you took the position you have taken is they are your little junior G-Men who play assistant mod and rat people out to you so you do not have to waste your time actually moderating, well attempting to moderate anyway since you have made it clear that you do not know how to do the job the way it needs to be done so you do not end up part of the problem rather than being a solution, and instead inflame things rather than calming things down before they get heated. 

You and the position you took on this is a perfect example of how this site has gone from bad to worse and how pathetic this site has become.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

you didn't answer me bricktop. why did you remove the pornography you posted earlier in this thread?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> you didn't answer me bricktop. why did you remove the pornography you posted earlier in this thread?


I will go out on a limb and speculate that he did not remove it.

Hence the tantrum.

Please stand by as BT formulates more word vomit....


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I came back for one reason. I have several people I have been helping in PMs and I felt bad abandoning them. I had no intention of getting involved in threads, but it still happened.Read back through this thread. I did not start an argument I joined in and it was others who started bitching, pissing and moaning. I asked them why, and their responses were pure holier than thou bullshit and I have a low tolerance level for pure holier than thou bullshit.And I said why above. Reread the thread Doc, I had joined in, as in on topic. When things went south was when the holier than thou thread storm trooper trolls started bitching about someone with a low post count starting a thread with a topic they did not like. I asked them what you asked me, why did they join in if they did not like the thread? Why didn't they stay out of it? Why didn't they just ignore it rather than troll it?And you have disappointed me. I failed to see where you asked those trolling the thread and who were bitching about how a new member with a low post count starting a thread with a topic they didn't like why they didn't ignore the thread and stay out of it and leave it peaceful for those few of us who were involved and remaining on topic.I guess in the eyes of an *inexperienced inept mod who lacks the aptitude for the position, meaning you of course*, their complaining and making accusations about the thread starter based on pure assumption and trolling the thread is totally Kool and the Gang, but when someone, meaning me, asks them why they felt they had the right to deem what topics of threads are worthy and what members are worthy to start threads and why they couldn't just stay out of the thread and let those few who were involved and on topic enjoy it and it it got boring or went sour let it die a natural death, rather than them trolling it, that is what you see as being unacceptable. But maybe the reason you took the position you have taken is they are your little junior G-Men who play assistant mod and rat people out to you so you do not have to waste your time actually moderating, well attempting to moderate anyway since you have made it clear that you do not know how to do the job the way it needs to be done so you do not end up part of the problem rather than being a solution, and instead inflame things rather than calming things down before they get heated. *You and the position you took on this is a perfect example of how this site has gone from bad to worse and how pathetic this site has become*.


Keep the attacks coming. You'll hang yourself soon enough.

BTW, I love how you seem to KNOW me so well. You have no idea what my experience with moderating forums is.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

"this site has gone from bad to worse and how pathetic this site has become."

i don't know why you are here with all the bad-mouthing you do about the site. can't you yahoo or gmail your fans that you left that need your help? i don't know you but from reading your posts, it seems to me like you are kinda childish and just look for trouble IMO


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

seems like a good place to me


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 1943483seems like a good place to me


I agree. A forum, like this one, is only as good as its members. Each and every one of us make it what it is. I think the majority DO like this place, as is evidenced by the amount of time some of us spend on here! lol! 

Brick Top, in spite of how you feel about me or the forum, I have no problem with you as a person. You are free to post whatever you wish, as does anyone else, so long as they don't break the rules of the forum. I see you break these rules quite frequently with your attacks/insults, your goodbye threads, and copy & paste/spam. Your negative attitude and opinions of the forum and its members are simply the icing on the cake. You are an intelligent, older guy. Why not set a good example for the other members and practice some of what you preach, instead of adding fuel to the fire? 

Merry Christmas Brick.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I agree. A forum, like this one, is only as good as its members. Each and every one of us make it what it is. I think the majority DO like this place, as is evidenced by the amount of time some of us spend on here! lol!
> 
> Brick Top, in spite of how you feel about me or the forum, I have no problem with you as a person. You are free to post whatever you wish, as does anyone else, so long as they don't break the rules of the forum. I see you break these rules quite frequently with your attacks/insults, your goodbye threads, and copy & paste/spam. Your negative attitude and opinions of the forum and its members are simply the icing on the cake. You are an intelligent, older guy. Why not set a good example for the other members and practice some of what you preach, instead of adding fuel to the fire?
> 
> Merry Christmas Brick.


 yes Merry Christmas BT


----------



## the large d (Dec 19, 2011)

this question is some serious stuff man i needed the opinion of stoners because stoners know best


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

bahahaaaa, that and a nickle. why don't you got to an LGBT forum to get your sexuality straightened (ooops) out?


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> bahahaaaa, that and a nickle. why don't you got to an LGBT forum to get your sexuality straightened (ooops) out?


He knows they would rip him a new asshole, that's why.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> He knows they would rip him a new asshole, that's why.


He should not close himself off to interesting new experieces ... imo. cn


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> "this site has gone from bad to worse and how pathetic this site has become."
> 
> i don't know why you are here with all the bad-mouthing you do about the site. can't you yahoo or gmail your fans that you left that need your help? i don't know you but from reading your posts, it seems to me like you are kinda childish and just look for trouble IMO


I chose my username because like the character Brick Top I speak bluntly, I say what's on my mind and when I say something, I mean it and also like Brick Top I have a very low level of tolerance for assholes and bullshit artists. That means I tend to rub them the wrong way and when that happens, being who they are and what they are, they almost always need to reply and keep replying and that results in an exchange, such as happened here.

If I put out my most intense effort it would be impossible for me to be able to care any less about what you, or anyone else here, thinks of me. While I did not come here to make enemies, I also did not come here to make friends. I have friends so I don't need cyber-friends. I joined this site because when I found it, it needed the most help of any other site I belonged to or found and considered joining. Since I had more decades of growing experience than many here have in years of experience, or some have in numbers of crops, I felt I could be of help. While you evidently see me as being childish and someone who looks for trouble the way I have dealt with people here has resulted in 140 members sending friends requests and netted me 1196 likes. 

I am blunt, I do not mince words and I have a biting sense of humor, but I get along just fine with anyone who is not an asshole. But it's not my fault there is an overabundance of assholes here. 

On other grow sites that I am, or was, a member of if I mentioned RIU there would always be a common response from a fair number of members who all more or less said the same thing. That the place is overrun with new growers who repeatedly ask the same questions over and over, that many members love to talk/write like they are experts but when it comes to growing that they don't know their asshole from their ear-hole and that the place is full of trolls, so they don't join here. That is a common perception of RIU. 

When you factor in the mod problems, both past and present, it explains why over roughly the last year the site has lost so many of it's best, most skilled, most experienced and most helpful members. They became fed up, they became sick and tired of how so many here are and how some of those in positions of authority were, or are, and some got to the point of outrage and spoke their minds and were banned and others just up and left. There has been enough of them to spawn two new grow sites, or maybe more but I only know two, well, two and one failed attempt, so it's not like there were only a small handful of highly dissatisfied members.

Something has to be rotten in Denmark for that to happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> ...if I mentioned RIU there would always be a common response from a fair number of members who all more or less said the same thing. That the place is overrun with new growers who repeatedly ask the same questions over and over...


and if i type a common grow question into google, guess which site generally pops up first in the search?



Brick Top said:


> When you factor in the mod problems...


if it weren't for those gee golly mods, everything would be flowers and potpourri. a magical unicorn would ride a rainbow over a fluffy cloud and shit skittles upon us. dogs and cats would get along and you would never stub your toe again.

how much traffic are those other grow sites seeing?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> ...I also did not come here to make friends. I have friends so I don't need cyber-friends....the way I have dealt with people here has resulted in 140 members sending friends requests...


ironic fail is ironic.



Brick Top said:


> ...and netted me 1196 likes.


1196 likes/34 months = 35.2 likes per month

2547 likes/19 months = 134 likes per month

quantitatively, using your own metrics, this makes me 3.8 times better than you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

gotcha, well i came here to learn how to grow. and honestly it strikes me odd at the number of burners who are argumentative. i like to hang out in club 600. those are some nice people. i find the internet to be a too much like high school in general. this is my first and only forum. i think i will keep it that way


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> you didn't answer me bricktop. why did you remove the pornography you posted earlier in this thread?



I have been away from my computer for a number of hours so it is not as if I was intentionally not replying to one of your messages. If you feel you need a reply let me know the number of the message I missed and I will go back, read it and then reply. That is of course if you are asking me to continue what never should have begun, and never would have begun, if the self appointed thread quality patrol hadn't butted in and refused to give their stamp of approval to the thread and instead trolled the thread. 

You really are weak, aren't you? Attempting to portray an example I posted, an advertisement for a transsexual escort, of what would seem like a more logical choice for a gay guy to pick to have sex with over a lesbian with a strap on, was preposterous at best. It was an extremely weak ploy to attempt to make it appear as if I went beyond any reasonable or acceptable bounds and am a bad and possibly perverse person for having done so. But while you might not have noticed it, there are members here whose avatar is closer to being pornographic and are pictures that are as or more revealing than what were in the advertisement I posted. 

And no, I did not delete it. It was the perfect example to use. A gay guy who would be with a lesbian who would use a strap on would make far less sense than for a gay guy to be with another gay guy that looks like a female and who had flesh rather than plastic. Both would be getting what they most wanted. But in the case of a gay guy with a lesbian with a strapon each would only be getting part of what they would be into. The gay guy would want 'a package' to play with and or a guys butt and a lesbian would much rather have vag and boobs than some gay guy's butt. 

Clearly though giving a photographic example, not a pornographic example, was deemed to be improper even though it was no more, and in some cases less, revealing than avatars some members here use and are seen with each and every message they post.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> ironic fail is ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God Dang, i got 424 likes in 4 months...i believe thats over 100 a month


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have been away from my computer for a number of hours so it is not as if I was intentionally not replying to one of your messages. If you feel you need a reply let me know the number of the message I missed and I will go back, read it and then reply. That is of course if you are asking me to continue what never should have begun, and never would have begun, if the self appointed thread quality patrol hadn't butted in and refused to give their stamp of approval to the thread and instead trolled the thread.
> 
> You really are weak, aren't you? Attempting to portray an example I posted, an advertisement for a transsexual escort, of what would seem like a more logical choice for a gay guy to pick to have sex with over a lesbian with a strap on, was preposterous at best. It was an extremely weak ploy to attempt to make it appear as if I went beyond any reasonable or acceptable bounds and am a bad and possibly perverse person for having done so. But while you might not have noticed it, there are members here whose avatar is closer to being pornographic and are pictures that are as or more revealing than what were in the advertisement I posted.
> 
> ...


mmmmmm nope not weak...just didn't appreciate your pictures thats all. not the place for that. i would have thought you knew that. did you really think we need to "see" that ad or could just have described it to the troll?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!! Is that why you wrote a novel, explaining how you don't care what anyone thinks of you? Nobody cares about your decades of grow experience. Why do you feel the need to keep posting how experienced you are over and over and over and over and over?????????????? In my experience, it is usually people with self esteem problems (or a tiny pecker) who constantly feel the need to keep giving unsolicited "credentials" and "expertise".


i know, right?

if i really don't give a shit, why would i compose a short novel detailing exactly why?

sounds to me like something is up.

there are a few others that frankly make me LOL...



Brick Top said:


> It depends on the situation and her amount of experience. If we start at it around 8:00 PM or 9:00 PM and don't stop until well after the sun has come up and much of that time she was screaming like she was being murdered and was like a wild woman talking in tongues and even with using 6, 8 or more towels the sheets and mattress are totally soaked and one says that, then I figure I am at least in the top five if not number one.


oddly specific for a guy who admits to paying for sex and has tranny escort ads at the ready


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> How many "likes" has BT given out? Anyone? +rep for the first correct answer. lolz!!!!!



Not a single one ... and I have never sent a friends request either. I have been very clear on why that is, numerous times I have bee clear about it. Friends. +rep, likes, mojo, karma and whatever else different sites chose to call it is nothing more than junior high school-like popularity crap. I wish none of it had ever been thought up and implemented on any grow site, so I do not use it. If someone sends me a friends request I will not be rude and reject it, but I do not seek them and I do not send them. And when it comes to likes, I have no control over what others do and since it's clear that many people like and appreciate the things I post I have ended up with a fairly large number of likes. The same goes with +-rep, which was used more prior to the adding of likes here. 

But it is all based on an infantile insecurity based need to feel like you are accepted and that you fit in with the crowd and that people like you. Basically everything anyone posts is up for a public vote and if people give likes then that is a positive vote and validation of what the posting person wrote, and the more likes a message gets the more valid what they said is seen as being in the eyes others, and of course also their own, and of course in this day and age all the puppies desperately need instant recognition and validation for everything they do or say.

But things like +-rep, karma, mojo, etc. and likes have a negative side to them, a dark side, a damaging side. On sites like this there are always groups of members that stick together like a school of fish or a flock of birds. When one write something, say for example a piece of advice, advice that is inaccurate. Just because it came from one of the school or flock the others +-rep them and give them likes. For those who do not know the advice was inaccurate they see the likes and the messages saying how +-rep has been given and they take that as proof, as validation, that the inaccurate advice was actually sound accurate advice. They follow it and the end up with problems, or if it was about solving a problem their problem only gets worse. 

+-rep, karma, mojo, likes and everything else like them are part of what is wrong with grow sites today.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

Apparently 1196 members mistook the 'like' button for a 'douchebag' button.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Apparently 1196 members mistook the 'like' button for a 'douchebag' button.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha shit i may have pushed it once or twice to!!! lmaooooooo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

HA!!!!!!!!!!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Johnnyorganic again.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> HA!!!!!!!!!!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Johnnyorganic again.


i already pushed his button too!!! lol


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Not a single one ... and I have never sent a friends request either. I have been very clear on why that is, numerous times I have bee clear about it. Friends. +rep, likes, mojo, karma and whatever else different sites chose to call it is nothing more than junior high school-like popularity crap. I wish none of it had ever been thought up and implemented on any grow site, so I do not use it. If someone sends me a friends request I will not be rude and reject it, but I do not seek them and I do not send them. And when it comes to likes, I have no control over what others do and since it's clear that many people like and appreciate the things I post I have ended up with a fairly large number of likes. The same goes with +-rep, which was used more prior to the adding of likes here.
> 
> But it is all based on an infantile insecurity based need to feel like you are accepted and that you fit in with the crowd and that people like you. Basically everything anyone posts is up for a public vote and if people give likes then that is a positive vote and validation of what the posting person wrote, and the more likes a message gets the more valid what they said is seen as being in the eyes others, and of course also their own, and of course in this day and age all the puppies desperately need instant recognition and validation for everything they do or say.
> 
> ...


Oh the irony! So, once again, why do you feel the need to point out how many "likes" you have if you consider it to be "nothing more than junior high school-like popularity crap"?

BTW, BT, I'm not giving you the +rep I promised since you don't think too highly of it in the first place.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

i'm a lesbian btw


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm a lesbian btw


i am also a lesbian... who is trapped in a males body


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i am also a lesbian... who is trapped in a males body


hehehehehe


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

This one time, at band camp..............


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

lol


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 19, 2011)

unclebuck said:


> if it weren't for those gee golly mods, everything would be flowers and potpourri. A magical unicorn would ride a rainbow over a fluffy cloud and shit skittles upon us. Dogs and cats would get along and you would never stub your toe again.


roflmao!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> ironic fail is ironic.


The only way what I said could be considered to be a fail would be by you, or anyone else, putting words in my mouth or redefining what I said as to mean that I am uber-popular, the most popular guy here, more popular than anyone else in this exchange. 


None of those were my meaning. I was merely pointing out that if I was as despicable as a few in this exchange are attempting to make me out to be that it is clear that many others do not see me the same way. 



> 1196 likes/34 months = 35.2 likes per month
> 
> 2547 likes/19 months = 134 likes per month
> 
> quantitatively, using your own metrics, this makes me 3.8 times better than you.


You math is flawed. There were not likes here for as long as you based your figures on. Since it has been a shorter period of time it would increase both our monthly numbers. Also, not that I care about the likes I missed, but I was not here for roughly six months, and in those six months I might have gotten four or maybe five more likes had I been here.

But if you want to play the popularity game relying on numbers of likes then lets also play it using numbers of friends. According to your profile page you have a grand total of 24 friends in your friends list. I have 140 friends in my friends list. 

That means I have 5.8 times as many friends, and if you want to consider likes as popularity votes then most certainly friends would also be popularity votes and based on numbers of friends I would be 5.8 times as popular here than you are. 

Not that it is a big deal or anything but two of those friends requests were sent by non-members, who held stranger status. One is named  ArjanGreenhouseseeds, and yes it is the real Arjan from Green House Seeds. I was rather stunned to receive it since it came right after I posted a message where I was as critical of him and of Green House Seeds as I was kind. The other stranger is lovepotionman, also known as Reeferman. And not that it fits in with friends requests or even this site, but until recently when I asked for my account to be deleted from the Mr. Nice Seeds forum I was having an interesting, pleasant and at times humorous PM exchange going with Scott Blakey (known by most as Shantibaba) but what might have been the most enjoyable to me was when Nevil sent me PMs. He became fed up with the site and stopped posting there some time back now but he still reads messages and he let me know that he liked my messages and appreciated someone telling things the way they are.

Maybe I am reading too much into things but if Scott and Nev think I am a decent guy, and even Arjan and Charles (Reeferman) seem to feel the same way maybe, just maybe, I am not as big of a dick as you would love to be able to portray me as being. 

As I mentioned in a previous message. I can and do get along, rather well in fact, with anyone who is not a complete and total asshole.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> HA!!!!!!!!!!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Johnnyorganic again.


LOL, me too.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Nobody cares about your decades of grow experience.


Mentioning it, along with being part owner in a pot-in-pot nursery is called establishing credibility. If someone asks a question and receives say, 20 replies, and the replies vary in the advice that is given, but one comes from someone with nearly four decades of growing experience and a considerable amount of general growing knowledge that can save the person asking the question from taking the advice of some Beavis or Butthead whose grown for 11 months or 2 years and who like to talk as if they have experienced it all and know it all, but gave the person asking the question absolutely horrible advice.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The only way what I said could be considered to be a fail would be by you, or anyone else, putting words in my mouth or redefining what I said as to mean that I am uber-popular, the most popular guy here, more popular than anyone else in this exchange.
> 
> 
> None of those were my meaning. I was merely pointing out that if I was as despicable as a few in this exchange are attempting to make me out to be that it is clear that many others do not see me the same way.
> ...


Are you a politician BT? Because you can spin virtually anything to justify your posts. Nice name drops BTW.

Ok BT, we get it. You are a master grower with decades of experience (which apparently nobody else here has. lmfao!!!!), you are NEVER wrong, you know everybody who is anybody in the cannabis world, you are more liked and more popular than anybody else here and everybody else who disagrees with you is just an immature, ignorant asshole troll. Does that about sum it up?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> mmmmmm nope not weak...just didn't appreciate your pictures thats all. not the place for that.


But of course this is a place for avatars that are as or more revealing and as or more sexual in nature.

Your logic and rationale is as weak as your ploy was.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> So much hostility. Why are you getting your thong all wadded up over a troll?


Why do you play the thread version of a mall cop and attempt to institute and regulate quality control based on your own personal likes and dislikes by trolling someone you suspect might possibly be a troll?


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Why do you play the thread version of a mall cop and attempt to institute and regulate quality control based on your own personal likes and dislikes by trolling someone you suspect might possibly be a troll?


Answering a question with a question? Classy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> But of course this is a place for avatars that are as or more revealing and as or more sexual in nature.
> 
> Your logic and rationale is as weak as your ploy was.


i don't like those either buddy, if you will notice mine is a cat.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Bro, nobody asked a grow related question in this thread. Nobody asked for your credentials (not that we haven't already heard it a MILLION FUCKING TIMES ALREADY!!!!!) or how many decades of grow experience you have. Why bring it up? Low self esteem perhaps?


You asked why I mention it. I explained why. I never said anyone in this thread had asked a grow related question and until you asked me about why I mention my level of experience I did not bring it up one single time in this thread. So it was you, not me, who brought that into this thread and by asking me I explained it in a way that I wrongly believed even you would be capable of understanding it. 

Going by your reply I was clearly wrong in crediting you with the ability to understand such a simple concept. 

But there was one more part I did intend to add but forgot but now that you have again mentioned how I have stated it repeatedly. You're a mod here and you were a member here long before that. You should know as well, if not better, than anyone else how this site attracts newbies like shit attracts flies. A new busload of newbies unloads here almost every day. Unless they all read my old messages not a single one of them will know my level of experience. So to someone like you what I write would seem like a broken record. But to those who are new or fairly new, it is brand new information read for the very first time, and as I mentioned it might be what saves them from heeding the inaccurate advice of one of the many Beavis and Buttheads here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Not a single one ... and I have never sent a friends request either. I have been very clear on why that is, numerous times I have bee clear about it. Friends. +rep, likes, mojo, karma and whatever else different sites chose to call it is nothing more than junior high school-like popularity crap. I wish none of it had ever been thought up and implemented on any grow site, so I do not use it. If someone sends me a friends request I will not be rude and reject it, but I do not seek them and I do not send them. And when it comes to likes, I have no control over what others do and since it's clear that many people like and appreciate the things I post I have ended up with a fairly large number of likes. The same goes with +-rep, which was used more prior to the adding of likes here.
> 
> But it is all based on an infantile insecurity based need to feel like you are accepted and that you fit in with the crowd and that people like you. Basically everything anyone posts is up for a public vote and if people give likes then that is a positive vote and validation of what the posting person wrote, and the more likes a message gets the more valid what they said is seen as being in the eyes others, and of course also their own, and of course in this day and age all the puppies desperately need instant recognition and validation for everything they do or say.
> 
> ...


saying "please' and "thank you" is overrated as well. so is telling your wife she is pretty. just all meaningless bullshit.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 19, 2011)

neosapien said:


> So what you're saying is... you wanna get rammed by a lesbian with a strap-on?


Damn, read this entire ruined thread hoping to find a response to this one...lol.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;3c6vDxvOXhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c6vDxvOXhQ[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Oh Really? I will refer you to post #42. I didn't bring up your "decades of growing experience". You did! Are you senile or do you write so much stuff that you forget what it is you actually are writing?


boom, facial.

i must admit, i do not have the endurance needed to wade through the novellas he feels are worth writing. kudos to you sir.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Answering a question with a question? Classy.


My reply was to the point, and it pointed to what began all this. The self-appointed thread quality control crew that magically and mystically were somehow able to divine from thin air that the person who started the thread is a troll and who then went on to troll him and the thread. 

What you are doing, Doc, is, again, pointing out how you lack the aptitude and skills needed to be a mod. You ignore what started all this. You see it as being acceptable. And then you have compounded your lack of mod skills and lack of experience by getting involved in this exchange and riding me in an open forum exactly the same way the self-appointed thread quality control crew trolls have. 

That is not to say anything about you as a person. I have no problem with you as a person, but not ever person is cut out to be a mod, and you are one who clearly is not. And it is not only you here who is not cut out for the position. Going back to when I joined this site had a mod problem. The system was changed and some tension was eased, but a number of those handed mod positions are terrible at what they do. They, and now as you have clearly exhibited yourself as being, are part of the problem rather than being a solution. Rather than defusing a situation you have thrown gasoline on a fire and made it worse. That's the sort of thing that fdd used to do. 

Look at your messages to me. If you were not a mod and if there were a good mod, a skilled mod, he or she would have calmly defused things and nipped what you are doing in the bud, as they also would have with what myself and several others have been doing. 

But you did not do that, did you? Instead you joined in and have been insulting and sarcastic and rude and considering the ongoing nature of your messages it could also accurately be said that you have been abusive. 

As a mod you have done everything wrong in this thread since your first message to me, and actually before because you should have calmly, and in a totally unbiased manner, defused things long before that.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> My reply was to the point, and it pointed to what began all this. The self-appointed thread quality control crew that magically and mystically were somehow able to divine from thin air that the person who started the thread is a troll and who then went on to troll him and the thread.
> 
> What you are doing, Doc, is, again, pointing out how you lack the aptitude and skills needed to be a mod. You ignore what started all this. You see it as being acceptable. And then you have compounded your lack of mod skills and lack of experience by getting involved in this exchange and riding me in an open forum exactly the same way the self-appointed thread quality control crew trolls have.
> 
> ...


*Yawn*

More insults? lol! It's ok BT, everyone is entitled to their opinion. Show me one post where I've been insulting. Sarcasm isn't against forum rules, but you got me there. I am a sarcastic SOB! lmfao!!!!!

BTW, this is not my forum, so I am not modding at the moment. I am also a member as well as being a mod and so long as I don't break forum rules am allowed to post whatever I wish, to whomever I wish.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 19, 2011)

Someone has an extraordinary amount of time on his hands.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> More insults? lol! It's ok BT, everyone is entitled to their opinion. Show me one post where I've been insulting. Sarcasm isn't against forum rules, but you got me there. I am a sarcastic SOB! lmfao!!!!!


i could be wrong, but isn't his constant discussion of how the site is moderated against the rules as well?

i don't know to be honest. but i am a self-admitted shitty mod.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Someone has an extraordinary amount of time on his hands.


well, when you pay for your sex instead of actively look for it, it tends to free you up a little.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i could be wrong, but isn't his constant discussion of how the site is moderated against the rules as well?
> 
> i don't know to be honest. but i am a self-admitted shitty mod.


I'm not sure about that one, but why would anyone who has such negative things to say about this place want to keep on coming back? He made a goodbye thread telling everyone he was done with the place and how bad it and all the members suck, blah, blah, blah. I admit I may not be the best mod, but I don't think I am all that bad either. Please tell me I'm not that bad! lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 19, 2011)

that never worked for me....





UncleBuck said:


> well, when you pay for your sex instead of actively look for it, it tends to free you up a little.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a troll thread.

Tra la la laaaaaaaa!


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Oh Really? I will refer you to post #42. I didn't bring up your "decades of growing experience". You did! Are you senile or do you write so much stuff that you forget what it is you actually are writing?



I do admit that you are correct and I was wrong. I did forget that while explaining why I joined this site I said; "*Since I had more decades of growing experience than many here have in years of experience, or some have in numbers of crops, I felt I could be of help*." Sorry for my inaccuracy, I did indeed forget mentioning that. 

But then even you would have to admit that it was not said or used in it's normal fashion and was only a part of an explanation as to why I joined this site, because I believed I could be of great help to many, rather than how it is usually used, to let someone who does not know which of the many differing answers they have received to a question to follow. 

I will draw attention to yet another example of why you are not mod material, of how you lack the aptitude for the position. You asked; "Are you senile..." Those are the words of a troll, the words of a pot stirrer, the words of an instigator, the words of an agitator. That is not how a skilled mod who is cut out for the position speaks to someone, it is not how they deal with someone. 

When as a mod if you insult or demean or attack or belittle or make fun of someone when the situation calls for calmly defusing things you only make things worse. You never want to say anything in an open forum that will upset or further upset a member because that provides them justification to come back as you as harsh or even harsher than you came at them. You should never push a members buttons or chastise or berate or belittle them in an open thread. It causes animosity that will often linger and be the cause for future problems. Those are things that fdd did and were a large reason why so many members hated him and also why so many members left the site. A skilled mod will pour water on a spark and put it out rather than fan it until it becomes a raging inferno. All you have done is fanned the flames. 

You were incapable of remaining unbiased, something that is a must for anyone to be a good mod, and you ignored the seed of the problem and not only chose a side but chose the side of the seed of the problem. From there you teamed up with them to tell me what a horrible obnoxious insolent bore I am. 

In this thread you have proven yourself to be the exact opposite of what someone absolutely has to be to be a good and successful mod.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I'm not sure about that one, but why would anyone who has such negative things to say about this place want to keep on coming back? He made a goodbye thread telling everyone he was done with the place and how bad it and all the members suck, blah, blah, blah. I admit I may not be the best mod, but I don't think I am all that bad either. Please tell me I'm not that bad! lmfao!!!!!!



Sorry, but there was yet another troll message from someone who is a mod and who is supposed to do their best to keep that sort of message from being posted.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Someone has an extraordinary amount of time on his hands.


If that was directed at me there is a simple explanation for it. I am retired. I retired nearly 8 years ago, at the age of 49. When someone is retired they do tend to have more free time than others because once you subtract the things that are necessary in life for everyone to do, for a retired person all the rest of the time is free time. 

Maybe you did not notice it so I will point it out to you. Each message of mine has received one, two or three messages in return, either directed to me or to someone else but still about me. It is clear that a number of others here also have an extraordinary amount of free time on their hands if they can do that.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I do admit that you are correct and I was wrong. I did forget that while explaining why I joined this site I said; "*Since I had more decades of growing experience than many here have in years of experience, or some have in numbers of crops, I felt I could be of help*." Sorry for my inaccuracy, I did indeed forget mentioning that.
> 
> But then even you would have to admit that it was not said or used in it's normal fashion and was only a part of an explanation as to why I joined this site, because I believed I could be of great help to many, rather than how it is usually used, to let someone who does not know which of the many differing answers they have received to a question to follow.
> 
> ...


You clearly have no clue what you are talking about. I've broken no rules and I said it once before.......I AM NOT MODDING RIGHT NOW! I am allowed to have time off from my unpaid job as a RIU mod ya know? I'm a person, just like you and I have opinions and bias. Normally, I keep my opinions to myself if it's not a "nice opinion". Unfortunately, I see you shitting all over the forum and felt compelled to speak up. I didn't team up with "them". I have my own opinion of you BT, and I've given that opinon. You can make this about me all you want. Keep on insulting my mod skills or lack thereof. You won't get the reaction you are seeking from me. Keep trying though.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i could be wrong, but isn't his constant discussion of how the site is moderated against the rules as well? i don't know to be honest.


Why not ask potroast if talking about how some mods here are not up to the position is verboten or not? If it is than in the past there would have been a whole lot more deleted threads and members banned when fdd was a global moderator because many members complained incessantly about him.

Also, please excuse my ignorance. I was unaware you are a mod. Had I know that I would have pointed how like Doc you are absolutely horrible at handling your position. Like so many who lack the aptitude to be a mod you, and Doc, along with a few others here, clearly believe it is a license to troll and abuse threads and members. It gives someone not cut out to be a mod a feeling of entitlement, as it did fdd, where they like to see themselves being above the rules and guidelines they are supposed to enforce thus giving them the freedom to do and say whatever they desire, even though if someone else said or did the exact same things they would tell them that it is unacceptable. 




> but i am a self-admitted shitty mod.


At least you were honest and accurate in that statement. I highly commend you for openly admitting that as a mod you are highly flawed, or as you yourself put it, a; "shitty mod."


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I was unaware you are a mod. Had I know that I would have pointed how like Doc you are absolutely horrible at handling your position.


i moderate the politics section.

which section are we in right now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> This is a troll thread.
> 
> Tra la la laaaaaaaa!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


>


Labradoodle.

We're done here.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I AM NOT MODDING RIGHT NOW! I am allowed to have time off from my unpaid job as a RIU mod ya know?


Regardless of if you consider yourself on duty or off duty you are still a mod, you still are a face of the site, you should still be a role model, you should conduct yourself with as much restraint and decorum when off duty as when on duty. If not how do you expect anyone to respect you when you rant and abuse and berate and belittle, in other words when you troll, but then once you go on duty you then tell someone else that when they do the exact same thing it is unacceptable? 

You make yourself the epitome of a hypocrite when you do the Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde when being back and forth between being on and off duty. 




> I'm a person, just like you and I have opinions and bias.


Someone who has the aptitude and temperament for being a mod, as in being a good mod, will step aside from being a normal member, their position precludes them from being able to slip back and forth between being just a member and being a mod. Regardless of if at ay given moment a mod is performing their duties or taking a break they are still a mod and certain responsibilities come with that and they go beyond just what you do while on duty. Also, they will set aside all their biases when it comes to dealing with people and situations. 

A person with the temperament and aptitude to be a mod would never get involved in an argument even if they were off duty. They would be adding to the problem that some other mod should be dealing with and they would be making that mod's job tougher on them. A true mod, when off duty, would not become involved in an argument. They would not troll and abuse and insult and berate and belittle a member or members, especially not by teaming up with others, mods or not, to do so. They would stay out of the argument and remain unbiased even if that meant not backing up or supporting an on duty mod, because after all, you are off duty and a good mod would never want to make himself/herself out to be the ultimate hypocrite by trolling and abusing and insulting and berating and belittling a member or members while hiding behind the protection of the on duty mod or expecting that your feeling of entitlement grants you the right to do what you would not tolerant others doing, especially while you are not on duty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Labradoodle.
> 
> We're done here.


are we now?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> More insults? lol! It's ok BT, everyone is entitled to their opinion.



No, Doc, I have not been insulting you. I have only been telling the the truth about you.




> *BTW, this is not my forum,*



So, in your eyes that means it is totally Kool and the Gang for you to troll me, and this thread, and make fun of me, insult me, belittle me, berate me and abuse me. 

Clearly along with the sense of entitlement that puts you above the rules, guidelines and general accepted etiquette of the site being a mod also gives you a get out of jail free card from the mod whose forum it is, you get a pass for things you do that would not be granted to others. 

It is so very typical of what I have seen on sites where I have been a mod. A good old boys club is created where the mods that get along with each other turn a blind eye when a member of their club trolls a thread and a member or members. 

That is why I turned in my mod stripes on sites I have modded. I wasn't going to join the club, I wasn't going to accept the feeling of entitlement that other mods felt and relied on, I wasn't going to take sides and instead I was going to remain unbiased. It got to the point were I could no longer stomach the abuses by other mods. 

When first offered a mod position here, roughly a year ago last October, after long hard deliberation I said yes. With this site not having a pool of mods I felt that I would not be up against a number of mods who were not fit to hold the position and who would readily abuse their position. After potroast lifted the lifetime ban fdd slapped me with he again offered me a mod position, but he said how a large number of mods had been already been chosen and put in place and I knew how things would become and I said thanks, but no thanks. In this thread I am seeing a good bit of what I knew things would become. I am seeing the same abuses followed by the same excuses for them that I saw in the past from other mods that were unfit to hold the positions they held.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i moderate the politics section.
> 
> which section are we in right now?


Read what I said to Doc about a mod being a mod and how they should retain the same level of decorum regardless of being on duty or not, or if not in a forum they moderate. You are another example of the feeling of entitlement that those who are unfit to be mods quickly develop. 

Rather than remain out of arguments when off duty or in a forum other than theirs they feel they have the right to be king trolls and that they are protected because they are mods. They do not care that they are mucking up some other mods forum and making things more difficult for them to deal with. Often that mod will be as unfit and they will give a pass to a troll mod, a get out of jail free card, of sorts. 

But regardless of what forum you might be in at a time or regardless of being on duty or off duty you are still a mod, a cyber-face of the site, a representative of site order. So what do you do? You make a complete and total hypocrite of yourself by trolling up a storm and then later when on duty and in your own forum telling someone else to ease off on their trolling. 

Mods like yourself and Doc, members who do not have the aptitude or attributes needed to be a good mod, are exceedingly hypocritical because you take a position of do as I say, not as I do. 

That is why many mods on all sorts of sites end up being more of a problem than they are a solution. Why should any member believe and accept that they should be held to more stringent rules than moderators are? That results in a lack of respect for mods, a resistance to accept a mod as a true authority figure and it makes members dislike mods because they see mods getting away with things that those very same mods would, or possibly have, chastise(d) them for. It creates an underlying us against them feeling that with it are feelings of resentment due to seeing a double standard in play.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> are we now?


We were before.

But now we REALLY are.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

i miss them


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

Panda on a rocking horse, BITCHES!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> are we now?


;p; that brotha think he doin it with 17 dollars hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


>


hahahahahahaha lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! funniest shit i seen in a month


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


>


Man, FUCK that War and Peace BULLSHIT.

It's done.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Man, FUCK that War and Peace BULLSHIT.
> 
> It's done.


it was actualy tale of two cities, N00B.

[video=youtube;JcSUWP0QNeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcSUWP0QNeY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Watch out! He'll attack you next!



hay im not attacking him.... im just "telling the truth about him"


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

Godammit!


----------



## doc111 (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hay im not attacking him.... im just "telling the truth about him"


lol! I wasn't implying that YOU were attacking him. Anybody who doesn't agree with him gets "the treatment". Know what I mean?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Godammit!


[video=youtube;jk8SToEQPGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk8SToEQPGw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 19, 2011)

And it was Shakespeare, for the record.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 19, 2011)

the large d said:


> if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him



This has got to be one of the most ignorant comments I have ever seen or read.


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> I think a lot of gays are gay for the controversey and attention. But what the hell do I know ?


This is the 2nd most ignorant comment I have ever read.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, I never seen such trolling from mods such as this. This was totally disgraceful. Bricktop has given all of these trolls a good spanking !!! He should be the Mod in here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

can't they put a limit on the amout of characters in a post like they do in PMs? maybe that would stop all this wasted cut and paste space. i mean no offense but if i wanted to read an article off the www i would search for it and read it myself. when i came here to learn about grown weed i wanted to talk to farmers. i can read all i want but it's no replacement for a conversation. i appreciate you if you have grown all that weed mr BT. thanks for the buzz, i'm sure i smoked some of it along the way.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

bkbbudz said:


> This is the 2nd most ignorant comment I have ever read.


You don't get around much do you ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Wow, I never seen such trolling from mods such as this. This was totally disgraceful. Bricktop has given all of these trolls a good spanking !!! He should be the Mod in here.


"hiding in plain sight"...that's funny. we see you right there and know who you are


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Wow, I never seen such trolling from mods such as this. This was totally disgraceful. Bricktop has given all of these trolls a good spanking !!! He should be the Mod in here.



lol........ dont you find it odd that he offends soo many people???? im not trolling... he said he was going to leave this site and made a big thread about it...... i thought he wasnt going to come here and troll anymore... but he still comes on and offends all these people... thats not right... either leave or stop being so irratating....


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Wow, I never seen such trolling from mods such as this. This was totally disgraceful. Bricktop has given all of these trolls a good spanking !!! He should be the Mod in here.


What a credible informed post. /sarcasm


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> You don't get around much do you ?


Yah, when I chose to be fat&ugly it was for, uh huh.
The controversy and the attention. cn


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The only way what I said could be considered to be a fail would be by you, or anyone else, putting words in my mouth or redefining what I said as to mean that I am uber-popular, the most popular guy here, more popular than anyone else in this exchange.
> 
> 
> None of those were my meaning. I was merely pointing out that if I was as despicable as a few in this exchange are attempting to make me out to be that it is clear that many others do not see me the same way.
> ...


WOW, I am still relatively new to this forum and learning my way around. I have enjoyed all of the time I hae spent here, learned a bunch of good stuff and been able to help a few growers as well. Brick Top, since you are a very frank and blunt person, allow me to return the favor please. I have trudged through several of your 'pontifications' and I wonder how it would be possible to put words or anything else in your mouth...it never stands still long enough to accomplish that. As, for those of you who are 'Poking the bear' CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> You don't get around much do you ?


I have seen and done things that would curl your toenails my friend.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

bkbbudz said:


> I have seen and done things that would curl your toenails my friend.



I find that doubtful since my post was the second most ignorant thing you have ever read.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> What a credible informed post. /sarcasm


Friend of the trolls I see. /No sarcasm/Just truth.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Wow, I never seen such trolling from mods such as this. This was totally disgraceful. Bricktop has given all of these trolls a good spanking !!! He should be the Mod in here.



I am of course sure that was said sarcastically, but if the one in a million chance that it was meant sarcastically would be the case, if you have read what I have written you would know I was offered a mod position roughly a year ago last October and then again several months or so back. I have no interest in being a mod again, especially here.


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> I find that doubtful since my post was the second most ignorant thing you have ever read.


Doubt what you will it matters not too me.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Friend of the trolls I see. /No sarcasm/Just truth.


i had to rep ya cuzz i felt sorry for u


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> your just a bitter old man bricktop..... one day ill be old too... but ill be a cool old man..... lol


Nope, I'm not bitter. I'm honest, I tell the truth ... and sometimes the truth is ugly.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Nope, I'm not bitter. I'm honest, I tell the truth ... and sometimes the truth is ugly.


lol truth be told.. sometimes your avitar is ugly to me...... but a lil advice.... a lil respect goes a long way.... you have been alive to know that....


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I am of course sure that was said sarcastically, but if the one in a million chance that it was meant sarcastically would be the case, if you have read what I have written you would know I was offered a mod position roughly a year ago last October and then again several months or so back. I have no interest in being a mod again, especially here.


I am totally serious dude. These guys are a disgrace and you have spanked them well.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> also bricktop im not perfect either..... and when im trolling i do it with style...... do you know ive never read a full post by you??!!!! maybe its cuzz i was diagnosted with a.d.d. but prolly much more probable your posts are boring has shit!!!!



If you weren't a.d.d. you would be capable of remaining interested in what I write about growing long enough to learn a whole Hell of a lot from my posts.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you weren't a.d.d. you would be capable of remaining interested in what I write about growing long enough to learn a whole Hell of a lot from my posts.


if you had any kind of connection with the masses here you would not only not be hated but know well enough that the average pothead wont read 35 paragraphs of shit in one post... keep it short and simple and cut to the chase.... no more then a paragraph or two at a time if you expect people fried outta there minds to read it...


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Watch out! He'll attack you next!



Just like how you and your little mod lynch mob has attacked me for pointing out the trolling going on in this thread, right?


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i had to rep ya cuzz i felt sorry for u


Another example of disgrace. Don't feel sorry for me. Does every mod in here have a chip on their shoulder ?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


> lol! I wasn't implying that YOU were attacking him. Anybody who doesn't agree with him gets "the treatment". Know what I mean?



Stooping to lying now, eh Doc? That's low, even for you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Another example of disgrace. Don't feel sorry for me. Does every mod in here have a chip on their shoulder ?


your the one with a chip on there shoulder.. you h avent been along long enough to witness b/t at his finest.. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Just like how you and your little mod lynch mob has attacked me for pointing out the trolling going on in this thread, right?


this IS a troll thread.

what don't you get about that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> this IS a troll thread.
> 
> what don't you get about that?





Brick Top said:


> Stooping to lying now, eh Doc? That's low, even for you.


he gets it, now who is doing the poking


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Go start your own site with your own rules for mods and GTFO! You have already said you don't like it here so don't let the door hit you on the way out.



Wonderful, another troll has come out of the closet to join in the lynch Brick Top for being honest about this thread and the trolls in it, which include several mods.

This really is my lucky day!




> For someone that admonishes others for their class, decorum and what not, you certainly don't have any otherwise you wouldn't keep engaging everyone that responds. Be classy and ignore the taunts and criticism because responding to it makes you out to be a much bigger douche than anyone here.


You re telling me to accept the one thing that I said is wrong about Doc and a few other mods here, and like a whole bunch more on other sites. That I should be held to a higher standard of behavior and decorum than a site moderator who is the most visible face of a site, that is a representative of a site, that is supposed to monitor a site and put out fires rather than throw fire on them and troll and abuse and belittle and berate like has been going on in this thread. 

Shouldn't mod be the ones expected to hold to the highest standards and to set an example? The mods here are setting the example that it is OK to troll and abuse and belittle and berate others here if you just don't agree with them or just don't like them. 

Why don't you tell them to start their own site where they can continue being some of the worst mods imaginable and then let this site replace them with quality mods, mods who know how to do the job and do it right so this site can finally reverse the long downhill slide it has been on?


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> your the one with a chip on there shoulder.. you h avent been along long enough to witness b/t at his finest.. lol


No chip here pal. I just call it like I see it. I think BT has had pretty good restraint considering the amount of people trying to get him stirred up. Not one of you is interested in diffusing a situation or getting back on topic.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Wonderful, another troll has come out of the closet to join in the lynch Brick Top for being honest about this thread and the trolls in it, which include several mods.
> 
> This really is my lucky day!
> 
> ...


see that was a lil better.... i read all of that... still about a paragraph or so too long.... now is we could only do something about your nagging and trolling you would be a much more likeable person... take small steps first bro! good job


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol truth be told.. sometimes your avitar is ugly to me...... but a lil advice.... a lil respect goes a long way.... you have been alive to know that....


I thought that was Martin Scorcese! Seriously I did! Isn't it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> No chip here pal. I just call it like I see it. I think BT has had pretty good restraint considering the amount of people trying to get him stirred up. Not one of you is interested in diffusing a situation or getting back on topic.



please dont take this the wrong way at all... but in all honesty.... are you one of the escorts he is said to frequent? lololol j/k..... but really you dont like me??? damn im such a likeable person i think.... now im sad and will have to smoke some more dank ass bud to mask my pain.... ALL BECAUSE YOU DONT LIKE ME!!! thanx alot bro!!!! now n ot even that pic of the goose stealing money can make me happy again.... lmao..............................


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Not one of you is interested in diffusing a situation or getting back on topic.


this is a TROLL thread. the topic is trolling.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

doc111 said:


>


lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo naw i lied... im still rollin!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> please dont take this the wrong way at all... but in all honesty.... are you one of the escorts he is said to frequent? lololol j/k..... but really you dont like me??? damn im such a likeable person i think.... now im sad and will have to smoke some more dank ass bud to mask my pain.... ALL BECAUSE YOU DONT LIKE ME!!! thanx alot bro!!!! now n ot even that pic of the goose stealing money can make me happy again.... lmao..............................


I never said that I don't like you. I don't even know you. Are you seriously a mod on here ? See how you want to troll me because I don't agree with your pals ? This place is a disgrace because of attitudes as yours.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> I never said that I don't like you. I don't even know you. Are you seriously a mod on here ? See how you want to troll me because I don't agree with your pals ? This place is a disgrace because of attitudes as yours.


my easy going, fun loving attitude?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> can't they put a limit on the amout of characters in a post like they do in PMs? maybe that would stop all this wasted cut and paste space. i mean no offense but if i wanted to read an article off the www i would search for it and read it myself. when i came here to learn about grown weed i wanted to talk to farmers. i can read all i want but it's no replacement for a conversation. i appreciate you if you have grown all that weed mr BT. thanks for the buzz, i'm sure i smoked some of it along the way.



If you want to make this site even worse by limiting the amount of factual information that can be posted ... though someone could always split something up into two or three or four messages if need be. 

Ignorant people bitch about C&Ps. If there is a very long very detailed piece filled with a very large amount of information there is no way to condense that into a four line message that the average Beavis or Butthead here wants to read. So much important information would be lost that it would be virtually meaningless for purposes of education. 

Also, just saying do this or do that in response to a question is not teaching and if people want to learn they need to be taught and to be taught you need to read actual facts and actual facts seldom are found in comic book form or the length of a joke in a piece of Bazooka Joe bubblegum. 

If anything format-wise should be changed here, along with the normal registration information there should be an IQ test and anyone below average intelligence would not be accepted. Of course if the requirement were made retroactive and apply to all current members the number of members would be cut to about one-eighth of what it is now.

But at least all the tweedle dum and tweedle dumbers would be gone so the place would be much better for the few of us that remained, and to make things even better it would get us a number of new mods in the process too. Someone would have to fill all those new vacancies created by the weeding out process.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you want to make this site even worse by limiting the amount of factual information that can be posted ... though someone could always split something up into two or three or four messages if need be.
> 
> Ignorant people bitch about C&Ps. If there is a very long very detailed piece filled with a very large amount of information there is no way to condense that into a four line message that the average Beavis or Butthead here wants to read. So much important information would be lost that it would be virtually meaningless for purposes of education.
> 
> ...


you lost me at Beavis and Butthead, j/k. i totally agree with the IQ test. but honestly sir, i've read SCADA SOPs that are more interesting then your posts. sorry but it's true. you have to know your audience


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> you lost me at Beavis and Butthead, j/k. i totally agree with the IQ test. but honestly sir, i've read SCADA SOPs that are more interesting then your posts.



I could eat alphabet soup and shit out messages more compelling more interesting and more factual than you could ever formulate.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my easy going, fun loving attitude?


Quite the opposite.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL you saw my last avatar...
why are you getting all personal on me? i called you sir and thanked you for growing weed AND i agreed about the IQ test  you know i would pass with flying colors.

get out more, enjoy the fresh air, i don't think retirement agrees with ya.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

what sport do wombats play?







wom.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 1944614 LOL you saw my last avatar...
> why are you getting all personal on me? i called you sir and thanked you for growing weed AND i agreed about the IQ test  you know i would pass with flying colors.
> 
> get out more, enjoy the fresh air, i don't think retirement agrees with ya.


he may just need more fiber in his diet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I could eat alphabet soup and shit out messages more compelling more interesting and more factual than you could ever formulate.


that's quite a mouthful btw...more and more and more and soup and shit and and and


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

> mysunnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL you saw my last avatar...
> ...


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> > You were somewhat accurate when you said you did not believe that retirement agrees with me ... or maybe me with it. I loved what I did and I was very good at it. But at times I feel like the old horse that was put out to pasture, that used to pull the fire wagon, but when it hears a bell ringing it still wants to run.
> 
> 
> Honest and wrenching.
> ...


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 19, 2011)

Is his thread still open?


----------



## the large d (Dec 19, 2011)

excuse me, i have a few more questions if you dont mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

the large d said:


> excuse me, i have a few more questions if you dont mind.


go for it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

the large d said:


> if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him


in response to your original question, let me say this:

it is not the case that all gay men want to be women or that all lesbians want to be men. you are confusing "gay" with "transgendered". possibly even "genderqueer", but we'll keep it simple for now.

since your assumption is false, everything else falls apart form there.

this is my response just in case you are not a sock puppet account and/or troll. merry christmas.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 19, 2011)

> GreenGurl said:
> 
> 
> > Brick Top said:
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> > GreenGurl said:
> >
> >
> > > I retired too early, but the opportunity that presented itself that allowed me to retire so young was just to damn good to pass up. Given the economic climate at the time my business partner and I decided that it was not the most opportune time to open a third business so we decided to wait for things to get better. They haven't and now I doubt I will ever go back into business, other than being an investing partner in a family owned business I am in, but not in business as in own and operate.
> > ...


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 20, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> Brick Top said:
> 
> 
> > > how many ounces will i harvest?
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I would tell you if I could, but I do not possess the same incredible powers of divination through cyber-space that you do.









7 pounds? perhaps 8?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 20, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> 7 pounds? perhaps 8?



Sure, you'll harvest 7 to 8 pounds, maybe even 9 pounds .... and then you will hear your clock radio or alarm clock go off and you will wake up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sure, you'll harvest 7 to 8 pounds, maybe even 9 pounds .... and then you will hear your clock radio or alarm clock go off and you will wake up.


my last dream focused on me staying at my brother in law's place before his wedding. there was a chicken and a cat sitting on the roof of his garage together. i don't dream of the 12-18 ounces i will get off one of my spaces.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I could eat alphabet soup and shit out messages more compelling more interesting and more factual than you could ever formulate.



lol i cant even lie.... that was pretty fucking funny!!!!


----------



## doc111 (Dec 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Stooping to lying now, eh Doc? That's low, even for you.


lol! You still talking to me? lmfao!!!!!!! I was done with this thread and YOU hours ago. I have no idea what you are accusing me of lying about, but let's get one thing straight; I don't lie! I told you why I came into this thread. I was simply pointing out your hypocrisy and giving my opinion of your posts. If that's wrong then perhaps you should click on the report button and get something done about it. NOW I am done with YOU and this thread. If you wish to respond and try to get a rise out of me then so be it. I'm now on duty so I will make sure I don't do anything that YOU deem unacceptable for a mod. Have a good one BT and Merry Christmas once again!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Brick Shithouse only wishes he could be that clever.
> 
> From an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond:


lol well it was new to me...... that was the best post ive ever seen from the man lolol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

happy hollidays to everyone...... hope everyone has a good time with there family and loved ones........ god bless......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

you know since i been on rollitup since about late 08... i have made lots of good professional people from here.... would you now beleve i personally am friends with like 5 doctors??? lolol all of them self prescribing!!!! hahahaha


----------



## doc111 (Dec 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you know since i been on rollitup since about late 08... i have made lots of good professional people from here.... would you now beleve i personally am friends with like 5 doctors??? lolol all of them self prescribing!!!! hahahaha


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to theexpress again.


  [HR][/HR]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

doc111 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to theexpress again.
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]


same here...........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

doc111 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to theexpress again.
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]


i got ya express


----------



## doc111 (Dec 20, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> i got ya express


Thanks! I owe you one!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Thanks! I owe you one!


hey no problem, "Kool and The Gang" need to stick together, there may be other trolls to fight, i heard the pink one is a beast


----------



## Undercover Cop (Jan 1, 2012)

what a waste of a few mb of storage space... I want my 5 minutes back


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 1, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> what a waste of a few mb of storage space... I want my 5 minutes back


The Mods deleted the best posts based on the protests of a certain whiny-pussy.

Strangely enough, his posts survived.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

what's that guy's deal anyway? i hope i am not being rude, i just was wondering why he's always so verbose?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 1, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> what's that guy's deal anyway? i hope i am not being rude, i just was wondering why he's always so verbose?


He's just one more internet crybaby who adheres to the old saying: "If you cannot dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit."

Nothing more.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

reminds me a of kid from high school 30 years ago


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 1, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> reminds me a of kid from high school 30 years ago


He reminds me of a bum who yells at people on the street who won't give him a dollar.


----------



## Undercover Cop (Jan 1, 2012)

lol, thought ya'll were talking about me for a min. I made it thru 2 pages of BT's BS and started wondering how many pages of his ramblings will forever clutter the internet... didnt read thru to the end to see if the convo had become more civilized


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

HAHAHA at both of you


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 1, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> HAHAHA at both of you


Nevertheless, screen shot the preceding posts if you wish them to survive.

The RIU internet crybaby must have his bottle after all.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

i have plenty from him, he has given me some nice sigs LOL


----------



## Undercover Cop (Jan 3, 2012)

appropriate? whatever its funny! I actually found this in a yearbook from Fairview KS 1929...


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 3, 2012)

meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow


----------



## the large d (Feb 16, 2012)

this issue has not been resolved. we must find the solution


----------



## Farfenugen (Feb 16, 2012)

oh, ah, yes, yes, mmm, ah, ah, oh-oh-oh-oh oooh, yeah, ohgogohgodohgod, mmmmmm yeah!


----------



## the large d (Feb 16, 2012)

Farfenugen said:


> oh, ah, yes, yes, mmm, ah, ah, oh-oh-oh-oh oooh, yeah, ohgogohgodohgod, mmmmmm yeah!


you deserve a hard ramming


----------



## Undercover Cop (Feb 16, 2012)

Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## the large d (May 6, 2012)

I recently set up a blind date for a gay and lesbian then i brought them to the bedroom and forced the lesbian to ram the gays asshole with a strapon they both enjoyed it very much


----------



## jessy koons (May 6, 2012)

Very sad thread!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

the large d said:


> I recently set up a blind date for a gay and lesbian then i brought them to the bedroom and forced the lesbian to ram the gays asshole with a strapon they both enjoyed it very much



LOL
Sounds like a match made in heaven...
+reps


----------



## Wednesday (May 11, 2012)

the large d said:


> if gay men want to be women and lesbians want to be men, how come gays dont date lesbians. she can just get a strap on and ram it in him


Who told you that gay men want to be women and lesbian women want to be men??


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2012)

ah, good trollportunities here.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 11, 2012)

Wednesday said:


> Who told you that gay men want to be women and lesbian women want to be men??


I believe it was a pretend premise for the sake of facilitating schoolyard bathroom humor. I understand your confusion as it was so poorly constructed.


----------



## jessy koons (May 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> LOL
> Sounds like a match made in heaven...
> +reps


I think your handle should be gynoscope.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 11, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> I think your handle should be gynoscope.


LOL
You think ?
And I think your username should be "jessy butt-hurts".


----------



## Gyroscope (May 11, 2012)

Wednesday said:


> Who told you that gay men want to be women and lesbian women want to be men??


I don't think they all want a reversal.
It seems that only the sub gay men would want to be rammed by the dom lesbians with penis envy. 
I will have to consult with Jerry Springer to see if my theory is correct....


----------



## the large d (May 19, 2012)

and the ramming continues i believe i have started a new trend


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 19, 2012)

on a side note...anyone see the tranny who's vieing for the miss universe crown? he looks way better now that he lost his junk. he might even win.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

I think of lesbians as two clouds coming together to make one awesome, soft, and beautiful cloud. I think of gays as two rocks smacking each.. awkward rocks.. But whatever floats their boats .


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I think of lesbians as two clouds coming together to make one awesome, soft, and beautiful cloud. I think of gays as two rocks smacking each.. awkward rocks.. But whatever floats their boats .


That was fucking beautiful, Hep. Brought a tear to my eye


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> That was fucking beautiful, Hep. Brought a tear to my eye


I like mountin' weather. The clouds envelop the rocks, and oh that fresh scent. cn


----------



## the large d (May 28, 2012)

a wise man once said, a life without cock is a life without happiness.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2012)

the large d said:


> a wise man once said, a life without cock is a life without happiness.


Well, go get you some cock then, and be happy


----------



## olylifter420 (May 28, 2012)

THat cat has been posting a whole bunch of gay ass remarks... i think he like himself some filler meat





tyler.durden said:


> Well, go get you some cock then, and be happy


----------



## the large d (May 28, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> THat cat has been posting a whole bunch of gay ass remarks... i think he like himself some filler meat


do not worry sir one day your 3 inch may come to use


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

the large d said:


> do not worry sir one day your 3 inch may come to use


I sure hope mine does someday.


----------



## frosty da dopeman (May 31, 2012)

HIIIIIIIIIIIII!! i actually happen to be what i like to call BI-SEXUAL. i have the same attraction to both men and women, there is an in bewtween.


----------



## the large d (May 31, 2012)

Very good sir so do you prefer the lesbian ramming you or vice versa


----------



## frosty da dopeman (May 31, 2012)

nah its just i feel the need to suck some dudes dick once in a awhile.. its in my nature you know. like sometimes yude rather have a hotdog than the hamburger know what i mean?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2012)

frosty da dopeman said:


> nah its just i feel the need to suck some dudes dick once in a awhile.. its in my nature you know. like sometimes yude rather have a hotdog than the hamburger know what i mean?


I, personally, don't know what you mean...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 1, 2012)

frosty da dopeman said:


> nah its just i feel the need to suck some dudes dick once in a awhile.. its in my nature you know. like sometimes yude rather have a hotdog than the hamburger know what i mean?


Have you ever dressed up in an Indiana Jones costume to give head to a fat man eating a cheeseburger in a bumble-bee suit?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> Have you ever dressed up in an Indiana Jones costume to give head to a fat man eating a cheeseburger in a bumble-bee suit?


 that was YOU with the cheeseburger?!?!?!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 1, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> that was YOU with the cheeseburger?!?!?!


Nah I only watch... it's not gay if you just watch.... right? Guys...?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

frosty da dopeman said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIII!! i actually happen to be what i like to call BI-SEXUAL. i have the same attraction to both men and women, there is an in bewtween.


I've never heard of an "in bewtween".


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 1, 2012)

off Broadway

girls will be boys and boys will be girl review

that's a interesting show


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> off Broadway


*snickers at OFF BROADWAY in the gays and lesbians thread*
i am a gay or lesbian btw


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I've never heard of an "in bewtween".


Sexuality is kind of a false dichotomy... more of a spectrum than anything....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I've never heard of an "in bewtween".


Her in front, him behind ... you "in between". cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Her in front, him behind ... you "in between". cn


It's a Hep sandwich! Hold the pickle...


----------



## the large d (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I've never heard of an "in bewtween".


just one question though, why would you name your self hepatitis


----------



## Wednesday (Jun 2, 2012)

the large d said:


> just one question though, why would you name your self hepatitis


I'm glad i'm not the only one who sees Hepatitis when they look at his username....


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 3, 2012)

the large d said:


> just one question though, why would you name your self hepatitis


Hephaestus is the Greek god of fire and metal working. Hepheastus is a typo. Young people are like that.


----------

